# Will any baseplate fit any bindings or does it have to be of the same brand



## jduntouchable (Mar 8, 2015)

I purchased my first used snowboard and it came without bindings. It is a Burton with a 3D hole pattern. I'm planning to buy LTD bindings with base plates of 4 hole pattern (off kijiji). Now if I can't make it work with my board I'll have to purchase new base plates. 

My question is do base plates work only with certain bindings/ brands or do they all have the same dimension except for the hole pattern. 

If they used baseplates don't work I'm planning to buy these base plates
Burton 3D Discs (Pair) – FixMyBinding.com
will they fit my board?

also do you guys know of any stores or online site where I can buy base plates for less? I live in the Toronto area. when I look for them online they cost over 30$ which seems like a complete rip off for plastic plates. also are they even called base plates, some sites call them disks some base plates. Whats the official name?

Thanks for all the feedback. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

If the base plates look like any of these it will work:
Google Image Result for http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/261746463094-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

Google Image Result for http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rPCUVkKpZEk/UhXhVOT6EHI/AAAAAAAAC0c/DF9mNTXZl10/s1600/a.jpg

Google Image Result for http://image.geartrade.com/userimages/1/6/1613146882510511d1456f1.jpg

If it looks more like this, then you're out of luck:
Google Image Result for http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mY56pqCwdDOV-tbx69A4v-A.jpg


Whatever the case you should be able to find parts either from Burton directly, at a local shop, or somewhere like ebay.


On a different note, LTD bindings aren't very high quality. I'd recommend almost any other brand if you have the money.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Binding discs are nearly always brand specific. If LTD has 3 hole than you can get those, otherwise they will not fit on a Burton with 3D.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

maybe you can find someone that recently bought a pair of burton bindings. Mine, 2 years ago, came with 3 different base plate sets I think, one being 3d. I'll never use them. (and I'm too lazy to ship them for $30)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Burton plates, especially ReFlex, will not fit LTD bindings.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Are most disks about the same size though? Even if it's not a perfectly smooth fit, won't they still be close enough to work most of the time? At least that's been the case for me when I've interchanged the base plates on a few of my older bindings. Obviously there are exceptions such as my Raiden bindings which use a small base plate.

I'm sure you know more about this than me, Nivek, but I'm just thinking from my limited experience swapping base plates like this in the past.


----------

